# Freezeline/Freezeland



## redemption

Has anyone had any experience with this strain? It's called Freezeline, but apparently some people call it Freezeland.


----------



## freezeland

hey body freezeland is a strain from quebec the best weed in quebec the only thing i smoke and grow its a outdour strain:joint:


----------



## Bubby

Got any links to more information?
Would be much appreciate


----------



## freezeland

We just returned from the Quebec Cannabis Cup, what a blast. 2 days of food, music, hemp fashions, and of course 9 different strains. The winners are, the Hydro Cup = White Lotus, the Bio(organic)Cup = Quebec Gold (freisland) and Outdoor Cup = M39. Watch for pictures and more detaiL       I DONT Know wy he say friesland


----------



## freezeland

Freeze Land
The famous and most appreciated genetic in Quebec. The first choice of every smoker or producer. This plant has a very big yield outdoor. We recommend it for beginners as well producers. A must for the Indica connoisseur.

Technical Guide 

Height at 100 days : 48 to 60 inches
Flowering period : 40 to 45 days 
Weight at 100 days: 100 to 225 grams


----------



## freezeland

QuebecGold #1
[QG#1] Euro139.00 



Click to enlarge  
Quebec Gold is an M39 x Freezland. 
QuebecGold is a short plant but produces heavy colas more than making up for its shorter statue.
Is a indica more general-purpose that M39 cousin. This plant has exceptional resin production and the buds are dense. QuebecGold produces a deep, near black hash, aroma and a heavy indica buzz. This strain is probably our most potent indica. 
º 15 seeds per pack

º Plant height: Short Plant 
º Stoned or high?: Stoned INDICA 
º THC level: High THC 
º Flowering Weeks: 45-50 day 
º Yield : 300 



Current Reviews: 12


----------

